# why god invented summer nights



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

To enjoy a good cigar at 8 oclock at night in 80 degree weather



wife is hangin out with me



Padron rested for 6 months


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

What a spectacular spot to hang out and enjoy a fine smoke.

I briefly asked myself why my deck doesn't look like that then I remembered, high winds, thunderstorms, hail, and massive amounts of snow in the winter.

Don't take this wrong but your deck is my happy place...lol!!!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a very good time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice! glad you had a good time.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks very relaxing! 

I wish I had the scenery to look at out my backyard :nod:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

It was such an awesome night after dealing with the late season rainstorms. Barely a breeze but really comfortable outside. Too bad work was the next day though.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks very good!! Applause to both of you!!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice msoke spot!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

It really has the chill factor going on, and a nice smoke to add. Very nice Fred.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks all. It originally started as a place have dinner outdoors but has slowly turned into a place where my best friend comes over every Friday for herf night. Hes trying to recruit one of his friends.
The more the merrier.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I love my Cali sun. Its supposed to be 101 tomorrow here is Sacramento. Perfect day for a midnight smoke.


----------



## jwreed81 (Jun 9, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I love my Cali sun. Its supposed to be 101 tomorrow here is Sacramento. Perfect day for a midnight smoke.


oh god, i'd think i'd die having one in that heat!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I demand MORE PICS!


----------

